# Merle chihuahuas are cross bred



## JOLIE'SMOM (Jul 15, 2005)

Here's an article i found about merle chihuahuas. The interesting thing that comes to mind is i saw one for sale on deleted... that sold for $4000.00 a couple weeks ago. :shock: 

http://www.tanyastoys.com/donotbuy.htmdeleted...
Oops! And here's the other article that went with it:
deleted...


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

ya know what gets to me about that second article. the guy goes on and on about dachshunds being part of the merle chi's pedigree right... and that testing should be done on those merle chi's to see if things match up or whatever, but if a chi has 4 puppies one is merle and the rest are fawn and black (or whatever color you prefer) later on down the road when the testing occurs and JUST SAY this guy is right about the dna testing and dachshund theory, then that one merle chi is found to be "mixed" according to him ok but then what about it's 3 other siblings? they are forgotten about and then not thought to be mixed as well? 

*sorry if i am not making sense i have trouble with words and expressing myself*

and then that brings me to another tought i have.....

ALL dogs have been cross bred many years ago to get them to what they look like now. so going by this guys theory wont' that make all the dog's around the world a cross breed cause they were mixed with something else??


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

I heard in the UK a lot of breeders want to change the breed standard so merle cant be a recognised colour.

http://www.the-british-chihuahua-club.org.uk/reports/2005agm.php

http://www.pedigreedogs.co.uk/cgi-b...uahua+(Long+-+Smooth+Coated)&ndate=06/02/2005


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

nemochi said:


> I heard in the UK a lot of breeders want to change the breed standard so merle cant be a recognised colour.
> 
> http://www.the-british-chihuahua-club.org.uk/reports/2005agm.php
> 
> http://www.pedigreedogs.co.uk/cgi-b...uahua+(Long+-+Smooth+Coated)&ndate=06/02/2005


but then if merle can't be a recognized color then their siblings 9whether merle or other) shouldn't be recognized either. since a merle dog is "cross bred" then that means any other puppy that dog had and then the puppies from them and so on and so on are all cross bred...


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

luv4mygirls said:


> nemochi said:
> 
> 
> > I heard in the UK a lot of breeders want to change the breed standard so merle cant be a recognised colour.
> ...


I understand what you mean basically it looks like they are in for a lot of paperwork with this if it is proven the colour was crossed into the lines and will probably end up by removing a lot of dogs pedigree's in the process they will probably trace back and see where it started and unregister all the dogs involved whatever colour, luckily in the uk we dont have the "merle" colour yet which is why the BCC and the KC want to ammend the standard now so no one is even tempeted to breed them, currently it seems to be more of a US phenomenon. Myself I think the merles are really pretty and it's a shame if it is proven they are cross breds  but the colour seems to be more of a fashion statement and bred for money rather than the good of the breed.


----------



## Bluezmom (Apr 1, 2005)

oh great... I just went on my breeders website and sure enough... she has a merle on there posted as one of her soon to be breeders!


----------



## wild.irish.rose (Jul 7, 2011)

*merles*

:hello1lovemygirls-i have 2 merles whom i love dearly(along w/my non-merles lol).to get back 2 ur post-i agree w/u completely.all dogs started out as crossbreeds once upon a time.even long hairs n short hairs were brought about by cross breeding.every1 should just worry about healthy breeding of all dogs-including merles.merles r here 2 stay.the attached picture is emmie-lou.shes my blue merle n white w/red highlites.for more pup pix check out my album.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

The original post is from 2005.


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

oh I almost got a Merle Pomeranian puppy.


----------



## mooberry (Jan 31, 2011)

Bijoux is a blue merel who came from amazing breeders they do not breed for the colour, but they do have merels in their lines and breed for conformation. (although Bijoux was a surprise merel) -dad is chocolate mom is fawn-

We will never know for sure the cause of the merel gene (although I do tend to think it was a greeder that did it) And I think there is nothing wrong with having them in your lines, knowledge is power.

Blame the greeder who originated them, I think that they are 100% capable of being healthy just as any other and Bijoux is showing that merels from proper lines can be just as healthy and stable as any other chihuahua from proper lines. 

Not meaning to start a war more like venting.


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

luv4mygirls said:


> ya know what gets to me about that second article. the guy goes on and on about dachshunds being part of the merle chi's pedigree right... and that testing should be done on those merle chi's to see if things match up or whatever, but if a chi has 4 puppies one is merle and the rest are fawn and black (or whatever color you prefer) later on down the road when the testing occurs and JUST SAY this guy is right about the dna testing and dachshund theory, then that one merle chi is found to be "mixed" according to him ok but then what about it's 3 other siblings? they are forgotten about and then not thought to be mixed as well?
> 
> *sorry if i am not making sense i have trouble with words and expressing myself*
> 
> ...


I didn't read this whole thread, but yes, based on that theory ALL dogs would be crossbred.

It only takes 20 years of pure/clean breeding to get any remnants of "crossbreeding" out of the breed any way, so if they had been bred many years back, it's long gone now (according to the experts on dog genealogy).

As for me? I'm just repeating what I've heard.  Don't beat up on me girls and guys.

The original post was a few years ago but obviously there is interest in the subject so why not revive a thread rather than start another.  Jus' sayin'.


----------



## jazzman (Apr 8, 2009)

Considering this thread was started in 2005, and was not news then,
I think we're safe


----------



## TinyGiant (Jan 20, 2010)

mooberry said:


> Bijoux is a blue merel who came from amazing breeders they do not breed for the colour, but they do have merels in their lines and breed for conformation. (although Bijoux was a surprise merel) -dad is chocolate mom is fawn-
> 
> We will never know for sure the cause of the merel gene (although I do tend to think it was a greeder that did it) And I think there is nothing wrong with having them in your lines, knowledge is power.
> 
> ...


I'm really sorry and don't be mad at me for what i'm about to say, because this is the truth. ONE of those parents has GOT to be a merle. You can only get a merle if one or both (never ever ever breed 2 merles together) are merle. If you can not tell by looking at them that they are merle, they are called cryptic merle. If I had to guess I would bet it is the fawn mother that is merle. A lot of times the merle coloring in fawns fades or is hard to see. 

If anyone is worried that their chi is mixed (which yes, somewhere waaaay down the line it is mixed with something..lol) just have a DNA test done. One of the breeders I am working with DNA's all her breeding chi's, and she has some merles and they came back as full chi, or she wouldn't be using them .

I'm very excited to bring my little Cinnamon Bun home, she is not from the breeder I was referring to in the previous paragraph.


----------



## mooberry (Jan 31, 2011)

you know what your right her father was like that, I always just assumed he was a bit...patchy : P

I guess the surprise was that she was the first blue merel from the two, but that isn't saying much as mom usually has small litters 1-2 mostly. She was also the first born with both eyes blue.


----------



## TinyGiant (Jan 20, 2010)

mooberry said:


> you know what your right her father was like that, I always just assumed he was a bit...patchy : P
> 
> I guess the surprise was that she was the first blue merel from the two, but that isn't saying much as mom usually has small litters 1-2 mostly. She was also the first born with both eyes blue.


LOL oh ok, whew. I didn't want you to be upset with me, but I wanted you to know. And honestly, merles are just gorgeous. And if bred correctly don't have any health problems that other chi's don't have. That's why you have to be careful with them and not breed merle to merle. 

Anyway, your little merle is obviously super cute!


----------



## LadyJ (Aug 20, 2010)

I love the merles and think they are beautiful! I love the puppies, no matter what color, and just want to smother them with kisses.


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

jazzman said:


> Considering this thread was started in 2005, and was not news then,
> I think we're safe


I'm with you Alan. lol


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

TinyGiant said:


> I'm really sorry and don't be mad at me for what i'm about to say, because this is the truth. ONE of those parents has GOT to be a merle. You can only get a merle if one or both (never ever ever breed 2 merles together) are merle. If you can not tell by looking at them that they are merle, they are called cryptic merle. If I had to guess I would bet it is the fawn mother that is merle. A lot of times the merle coloring in fawns fades or is hard to see.
> 
> If anyone is worried that their chi is mixed (which yes, somewhere waaaay down the line it is mixed with something..lol) just have a DNA test done. One of the breeders I am working with DNA's all her breeding chi's, and she has some merles and they came back as full chi, or she wouldn't be using them .
> 
> I'm very excited to bring my little Cinnamon Bun home, she is not from the breeder I was referring to in the previous paragraph.


I am sooooooooo glad you posted this! This is what I always had heard.


----------

